

Robert Scoble interviews Koding founder Devrim Yasar [video] - gemma
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMRvf_YECAo
The way Yasar talks, Koding is a platform for distributed world domination masquerading as a social network&#x2F;productivity booster for development teams: &quot;Free software has changed the world; free computing will give life to it.&quot;
======
fka
Great talk!

